# Do I have an egg eater?



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

I keep collecting eggs, anywhere from 7-12 eggs per day from my 25 hens. But once or twice a week, while washing the eggs, I find a little piece of egg shell stuck to an intact egg. No other trace of broken eggs. Do I have an egg eater? I know we have mice. No rats.

Sent from my Z665C using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Its hard to catch an egg eater. I had one I caught eating them. I knew I was losing eggs somewhere but didn't know how until I caught her. She didn't leave a trace that could find. If you are missing eggs, you might have one. 

Make sure you have oyster shell available for them. Sometimes they eat them for the calcium in the shells.

Good luck.


----------

